# Beckhoff CX und das Betriebssystem Windows CE etc.



## mike_roh_soft (13 Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

manche reden von einer SPS andere über eine Soft-SPS.

Ich habe den Zusammenhang noch nicht 100% verstanden.


Nun ist ja so ein CX nichts anderes als ein PC mit Windows CE (oder XP etc.) auf den TwinCAT Runtime läuft.

Bedeutet doch im Endenffekt, dass die Kiste nur so stabil ist wie es Betriebssystem oder?
Ist ein CX also ein PC mit einer Soft-SPS?
Ist eine S7 eine "echte" SPS und warum?

Die Frage kam auf als ich davon hörte, dass ein Hersteller sein eigenes Image auf einen, im Auslieferungszustand befindlichen, CX aufspielt.
Somit kein Windows drauf ist sondern Linux und seine eigene Software zur Anwendungsprogrammierung etc.
Das System ist dann wiederrum nur so Stabil wie die Software, oder?

Hoffe um Aufkläung 
Danke Mike


----------



## MasterOhh (13 Juni 2012)

Das eine SPS nur so stabil ist wie die Software die auf ihr läuft, gilt ja für alle Steuerungen. 
Der Echtzeittreiber auf den CX sorgt dafür das die immer erst Rechenleistung für das Programm auf der SoftSPS zur verfügung steht. Alles andere was noch so nebenbei läuft bekommt was übrig bleibt. Selbst wenn sich ein Windows-Prozess so richtig fest frist, läuft idR die SPS weiter.

Ausserdem sind Industrie- und Embedded PCs nicht mit normalen Heim Computern zu vergleichen auf denen 1000ende Sachen installiert sind, die irgendwann Probleme machen können.


----------



## StructuredTrash (13 Juni 2012)

mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> Nun ist ja so ein CX nichts anderes als ein PC mit Windows CE (oder XP etc.) auf den TwinCAT Runtime läuft.


Ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Auf dem CX läuft Windows unter der Kontrolle von TwinCat, nicht andersherum. TwinCat soll dabei auch einen Windows Blue Screen überleben.
Trotzdem kann man durch allzu sorglosen Umgang mit Zeigern natürlich jedes System abschiessen. Mehr Software auf der Windows-Seite erhöht auch das potentielle Risiko.
Wobei man aber auch sagen muss, dass die Möglichkeiten zum Umgang mit Zeigern gerade beim PLCControl selbst äusserst freizügig und gefährlich sind.


----------



## mike_roh_soft (13 Juni 2012)

Mir ging es mitunter auch um die Tatsache bzw. Frage, wie stabil ein System bestehen aus CX, Linux und einer Drittsoftware zur Steuerung ist?

Möchte nicht riskieren, dass ein teuer angeschaffter CX durch eine Drittsoftware weniger stabil ist als mit Windows und TwinCAT.


----------



## trinitaucher (14 Juni 2012)

mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> Möchte nicht riskieren, dass ein teuer angeschaffter CX durch eine Drittsoftware weniger stabil ist als mit Windows und TwinCAT.


Dann lass es einfach 

Beckhoff passt die Betriebssysteme für die Hardware an und testet es im Zusammenhang mit TwinCAT.
Für alles was nicht von Beckhoff stammt übernehmen die keine Gewährleistung. ... ist doch klar.

CX mit Linux? Wieso? Mir persönlich wäre es viel zu aufwändig, die ganzen Treiber für die I/O Schnittstellen selbst zu basteln, wenn man für wenig Geld (CX mit CE) alles aus einer Hand geliefert bekommt.

Ein Industrie-PCs verleitet natürlich dazu sich an diesem System auszutoben. Und hier besteht die Gefahr, sich die "Stabilität ab Werk" kaputt zu machen.


----------

